# Good epoxy and bad epoxy



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I use a lot of epoxy. Don't know how to avoid it. I mount corals like shelves, move things, and it seems I am always using more epoxy. 

I like the Vertex epoxy the best, as it doesn't make the skimmer nuts, has a good open time, is a paler pink and doesn't make the water cloudy. Best of all, sometimes I can find it for 12.00/tube. And the little box it comes in is handy for storing all sorts of stuff. Plus you get a free pair of latex gloves!

Next best is the coral life stuff from Big Als. But it makes the water cloudy if you use a lot and the skimmer can go a little crazy sometimes. It's generally 18.00/tube, but you can get them to price match if you show them a competitors price. Colour is a little too pink, open time is good if you don't mix a big piece.

Today I tried the Fluval Sea marine epoxy, cause I was at a store that didn't have anything else. It was the pale green stuff, colour was ok, price was good, mixed up fine, put it in the tank and it melted in my hand. Turned the water white within seconds. Took it out right away and went back to check the tube to make sure it was marine---- yup. Rinsed it in fresh water, got the chalk off, tried again, turned into paste, chucked it out. Never again.

Haven't tried the DD epoxy, cause at 20.00/tube, I really don't see the point.

So, That's my review. and if anyone wants an almost full tube of the Fluval Sea, come and get it. Might be good for setting something dry, but I wouldn't put it in water........


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*epoxy*

good review Cheryl...

not too much exp on epoxys other then at work ...

have used d and d a long time ago , no sump so cant comment on how it reacts to a skimmer ,but what I can say I just recently found a dried up tube that I forgot about , made it in into a ball and it still worked and was rock hard .

have also heard of members using this one from home depot "otey fix it stick "
6.00 bucks a tube .for what its worth its out there have not had the chance to compare msds for both products to see if they have similar ingrediants 
epoxy is epoxy they all have some sort of chemicals in them or else it wouldn't work and we would be using hubba bubba bubble gum .

http://www.oatey.com/products/putty-caulks-and-water-barriers/epoxy-putty/fix-it-stick-epoxy-putty

good review 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I've seen the Oatey stuff and have heard similar comments that it's pretty much the same stuff, just not pink. Haven't tried it, so don't know anything about how it will react in salt water.

And if epoxy is epoxy is epoxy, then why was the Fluval stuff such 🐽S***? 💀

Omg, I just found all the new icons on iOS 8.1! 🐠🐙🐳🐬🐟🐋🐡🐚🎏


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*epoxy*

My point being that if we sat down and compared msds sheets
similar to when u go to pharmacy and get name brand compared
to no name its almost word for word with the name brand
not sure why it didnt work.possibly used diff from what everyone 
else was using to be diff..when i get a few i will scan thru the msds 
sheets. U like the vertex and it works for u the best thats all u need to know
now lets find a source to get it for half the price.....


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Careful with the Oatey stuff... I've used one tube and it was fine. Tried another tube of it and noticed that there were little orange spots after it was exposed to the water. I believe it's rust of some sort. I have read that some of them contain metal. Just a word of caution.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

4pokguy said:


> I have read that some of them contain metal. Just a word of caution.


Yes, I was using Oatey's before, and then I read somewhere that i t may contain metal, so I stopped using it.

Now I use J-B Weld Waterweld, available at Canadian Tire, $10. Costs more than Oateys, but is a lot more smooth and nicer to work with IMO. Only issue is that the white really pops out, but eventually it will be covered with coraline.

But if you can get the Vertex epoxy for $12/tube, then the Vertex epoxy is a much better deal, since you get twice as much and it is purple.


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

I personally use the Ecotech Glue and It works amazing.

http://ecotechmarine.com/products/coralglue

You can even buy replacement lids. A bit more expensive but, great quality and quantity.

Worth a try...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

+1 for the vertex epoxy and ecotech glue.
personally, i can't stand the eheim epoxy, it just turns to mush on me... always...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*epoxy*

good thread Cheryl.... plus 1 to sticky this , nice to have opinions when u need it .....
maybe we can start one on what is used to glue frags , I know theres a lot of different opinions out there ...


----------

